

From idea to profitable .com in 24 hours - muriithi
http://noehr.org/2008/02/from_idea_to_profitable_com_in_1.html

======
run4yourlives
Is that the new definition of profitable?

Seriously, I get that it's a catchy headline, and the fact that money coming
in the door on the first day is a good thing, but calling it a profit is a
little bit on the newspeak side of things, no?

~~~
wallflower
+1 for 1984 terminology

~~~
yters
++1

------
aneesh
24 hours? i can make you a profit with a lemonade stand in 2 hours.

guess what? it's not scalable.

~~~
wallflower
This is not to say that lemonade stands are scalable but Alex's Lemonade Stand
is an amazing story...

"Alex's Lemonade Stand Foundation (a registered 501c3 public charity) is a
unique foundation that evolved from a young cancer patient's front yard
lemonade stand to a nationwide fundraising movement to find a cure for
pediatric cancer. Since Alexandra "Alex" Scott (1996-2004) set up her front
yard stand at the age of four, more than $17 million has been raised towards
fulfilling her dream of finding a cure for all children with cancer."

<http://www.alexslemonade.org/>

------
Xichekolas
I know a couple artsy folk... just spammed your site to them. Good luck!

------
Raphael
If it is a banner exchange with other free users, where exactly does the
AdSense come into play?

------
joshwa
Yet another banner exchange... I guess it's a niche.

------
rrival
$1.31 for 24 hours! Do you freelance?

